# Meet spencer



## Jords (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a couple of pics to introduce you all to spencer, hes 2 weeks old tomorrow and we pick him up on the 5th of january cant wait lol


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwww... Spencer is such a little cutie-pie! Love all those wrinkles!! He has a lot of growing to do. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jords (Aug 27, 2013)

I know its amazing how small they are as pup. And hes the biggest out of all his brothers and sisters


----------



## Jords (Aug 27, 2013)

A quick pic of him being greedy!!


----------

